# Sockel 2011 Kühler auf 2011-3 montierbar ?



## ChrisDeBear (29. März 2015)

*Sockel 2011 Kühler auf 2011-3 montierbar ?*

Ich bin am überlegen ob es dieser Kühler wird, nur weiß ich halt nicht inwiefern die Kompatibilität zwischen *2011* und *2011-3* Sockel gegeben ist.
*Hier der Kühler (ist bewusst gewählt) - Notebooksbilliger.de*
Im weltweiten Netz bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden und frage deshalb mal hier. 
Rein optisch sehe ich keinen unterschied zwischen den beiden Sockeln, abgesehen von den Kontakten und den Aussparungen für die CPU.

Ich hoffe mir kann schnell geholfen werden. Liebe grüße, Chris.​


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

Beim Preisvergleich wie zB hier CPU-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kannst Du auch nach Sockeln filtern, da stehen 2011 und 2011-3 gemeinsam als EIN Filterpunkt drin - d.h. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass der passt, wenn da "nur" 2011 steht. Wasserkühlung ist allerdings an sich nicht nötig heutzutage, da wäre auch schon ein 30-40€-Luftkühler sehr leise. 

Aber mal nebenbei: der 2011-3 ist auch wegen der Mainboards sehr sehr teuer im Vergleich zum 1150 und bringt dafür viel zu wenige  Mehrleistung in Games. Und der 1150 ist ja auch schon top, vor allem ein Xeon 1231 (quasi ein Core i7) wird auch sehr lange "halten" - bist Du sicher, dass Du auf 2011-3 gehen willst?


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2015)

na ne Herb, der Punkt warum der meint eine WaKü zu brauchen ist der, das Intel für 2011v3 das so als _Empfehlung _angibt, was ich aber für Schwachsinn halte
Bei den meisten Kühlern wird zwar eine Maximale TDP von 125W angeben und die damit halt eher auf die AMDs abzielen, aber für den "kleinen" Hexacore eine von 140W angeben, aber wenn man sich mal den hier anschaut:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...uiet-Shadow-Rock-Slim-CPU-Kuehler::26508.html

Der alleine hat ja schon eine TDP für 160W, wenn dir die Dicken Dark Rocks anschaust, die haben mit 190/250W genug Leistung und auch wenn ich nichts bei den anderen gefunden habe denke ich, dass so ein Kühler im 35-45€ Segment auch ähnliche Leistung wie der da oben bringen wird

Außerdem TE, nur so am Rande, wie Herb schon sagte, man braucht keine Kompakt-WaKü, die das schlechte aus 2 Welten vereinigt, Laute Pumpengeräusche und Gleichlaute Lüfter wie ein Kühler, der die Hälfte kostet. Hat man ein nicht so üpiges Gehäuse hat man immer noch Probleme weil der Radiator ja immer noch da ist und man die Schläuche nicht entfernen kann und das alles dafür, dass die grade mal so 2° besser kühlen und wenn die schon knapp werden, liegt das Wärmeproblem eh wo anders
Auch muss ich Herb noch da zustimmen, das sich die Investition bei einem Hexacore ausschließlich dann lohnt, wenn man Anwendungen darauf laufen lässt und ansonsten *Krass *drauf zahlt für nur ein paar Frames Extra


----------



## ChrisDeBear (31. März 2015)

Ich habe heute die Ware erhalten und ich konnte Problemlos den 2011er Kühler auf das 2011-3 Board schrauben (gleiche Abstände wie bei dem 2011er).
Weshalb ich die WaKü bevorzuge ? 
Ich hatte jetzt knapp 2 Jahre lang den _Corsair H50_ verbaut und war sehr zufrieden von der Kühlleistung. Nur da ich meinen alten PC inzwischen verkauft habe (vor wenigen Tagen), wollte ich mir eine neue WaKü zulegen.
Der, von mir dazugekaufte, beQuiet Lüfter (120mm) läuft mit 700rpm und ist nahezu unhörbar. Mein i7 5820 läuft, mit dem o.g. Kühler, unter Last auf 33°c und dieses Ergebnis konnte ich bei der aktuellen Lautstärke (nicht hörbar) nicht mit einem normalen Kühler + Fan erreichen.
Mein aktuelles System stellt mich zufrieden.

Alte Specs:
i5 3570k w/ H50
Z77 Extreme4 
GTX 770 Windforce X3
16 GB DDR3 (4x4) XMS3
250gb PNY XLR8 PRO SSD 
27" IPS LED

Neue Specs:
i7 5820 @3,3 w/ WaKü 
X99S SLI PLUS   
16GB DDR4 (2x Ballistix Sport @2400mhz
GTX980 Gaming 4G
500 GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD
27" IPS LED

Ich bedanke mich für eure ausführlichen Kommentare, aber mir ging es ausschließlich um den Kühler. *don't-hate*
Die Hardware lag für mich schon fest. Ich habe mich deswegen knapp 1 Monat durch des Netz gefressen um alle Infos aufzusaugen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2015)

Kein Problem - WaKü ist nur "nicht nötig", aber teurer als ein leiser und völlig ausreichender Luftkühler, das ist an sich alles. Wenn Du den Kühler eh schon hast, dann ist alles okay - hat ja niemand gesagt, dass er "schlecht" sei     dann viel spaß


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kein Problem - WaKü ist nur "nicht nötig", aber teurer als ein leiser und völlig ausreichender Luftkühler, das ist an sich alles. Wenn Du den Kühler eh schon hast, dann ist alles okay - hat ja niemand gesagt, dass er "schlecht" sei     dann viel spaß



stimmt
Schlecht sind die nicht wirklich, nur eher selten wirklich sinnvoll nötig


----------

